# The new meet up thread



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone fancy volunteering to organise the next meet up?
We had a lovely afternoon at the first one and it would be great to do it again but I am really busy so it would be great if someone else could organise it. 
We talked about a Christmas do and perhaps we could discuss that when we meet up again.
As all of the attendees last time were from the Paphos area maybe the next meeting could be in or around Paphos.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Does anyone fancy volunteering to organise the next meet up?
> We had a lovely afternoon at the first one and it would be great to do it again but I am really busy so it would be great if someone else could organise it.
> We talked about a Christmas do and perhaps we could discuss that when we meet up again.
> As all of the attendees last time were from the Paphos area maybe the next meeting could be in or around Paphos.


Hey, thanks for the piccie!! It was a lovely afternoon. :clap2:


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Only been in Cyprus 4 weeks so really couldn't organise anything but a meet on the eastern side of the island would be great . We are in Xylofagou


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

footpad2010 said:


> Only been in Cyprus 4 weeks so really couldn't organise anything but a meet on the eastern side of the island would be great . We are in Xylofagou


The problen is that most of the members of the forum seem to be in the Paphos area.
The last meet up was in Pissouri so that Limassol members would not have so far to travel but only Paphos members came. This is why I suggested that the next meeting should maybe be in Paphos.
To make it worth while having a meeting on the east coast we would need to have quite a few members from that area wanting to attend.


----------

